# 1st Annual Ranger/HAAF Runway 10K



## Olive Drab (Jan 8, 2009)

http://www.active.com/page/Event_De...&assetId=3e9643d4-192f-4496-8c15-7b9621b89304

This event will take place Saturday, February 28th @ 9:00 a.m. 1st Ranger Battalion Compound on Hunter Army Airfield.  Registration is $25 and will be cut-off on February 20th, 2009. Race will be limited to the first 1,000 participants  Prizes will be awarded to the top 3 male and female age-group winners  All participants will receive a short sleeve T-shirt along with post race snack and beverage  All proceeds will benefit the 1st Ranger Battalion Family Readiness Group.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 9, 2009)

That is pretty cool. I wonder if any 3rd batt types are drivign out there to run.


----------



## Olive Drab (Jan 9, 2009)

That would be nuts for an FRG run. Memorial event would make more sense but its 300 miles across the state


----------



## jds (Jan 16, 2009)

Anybody running this?

jds


----------



## Olive Drab (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah.  Should be in the area unless I get held up for an additional week in DC.


----------



## jds (Jan 18, 2009)

I dropped my registration packet off at Fleetfeet, they seemed pretty jacked about it.

jds


----------



## Olive Drab (Jan 18, 2009)

is jacked a good thing?  And by running it, I meant truffle shuffling it.


----------



## jds (Jan 18, 2009)

Jacked as in excited!

yeah, when I say running it should not imply racing:) at least as far as I am concerned.

jds


----------



## Olive Drab (Feb 8, 2009)

the online registration isnt working.  anyone have a poc for the FRG or Staff duty desk at BN?
JDS did you register?


----------



## jds (Feb 8, 2009)

OD,

pm sent.

jds


----------

